# P1ng Pong P1ng



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2021)

This template works in both ways.

Users to SuperintendentVisor P1ngpong:






P1ngpong to puny mortals:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2021)

PS: If I were on laptop I would've overlayed P1ng's avatar. But meh ┐(´ー｀)┌


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm actually curious on when the "I beg you don't cry" joke started, could someone please explain?

(good memes btw xD)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> I'm actually curious on when the "I beg you don't cry" joke started, could someone please explain?
> 
> (good memes btw xD)


Maybe P1ngy could explain you. Have you tried asking him personally?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 13, 2021)

bing bodge isn't going to like this


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> bing bodge isn't going to like this


Summon him.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 13, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Summon him.


uh... well i would... but im kind of scared to.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> uh... well i would... but im kind of scared to.


So you wouldn't invite him to promp night to slow dance Never Gonna Give you Up by Rick Astley?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 13, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> So you wouldn't invite him to promp night to slow dance Never Gonna Give you Up by Rick Astley?


hell nah


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 13, 2021)

Promp night is when you’ll cry most…………….from what I’ve observed.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Promp night is when you’ll cry most…………….from what I’ve observed.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 13, 2021)

Britney spears makes the best music


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 13, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> I'm actually curious on when the "I beg you don't cry" joke started, could someone please explain?
> 
> (good memes btw xD)


It comes from an old British TV show called PhoneShop. I think it was first said in the episode called Pay as You Grow. But I could be wrong about what episode as not watched it in years.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 14, 2021)

"i beg you dont cry"
then beg


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Britney spears makes the best music


Despite being a Hardcore 90s music Fan, Britney's first two Albums (Baby One More Time - Oops I did it Again) does have a special place in my memory.
Nevertheless, must point out that probably, the best Britney songs are the ones produced by Pharrell Williams, which can be heard in her third album (Britney).


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 15, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Britney spears makes the best music


No


----------



## SG854 (Jun 15, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Despite being a Hardcore 90s music Fan, Britney's first two Albums (Baby One More Time - Oops I did it Again) does have a special place in my memory.
> Nevertheless, must point out that probably, the best Britney songs are the ones produced by Pharrell Williams, which can be heard in her third album (Britney).


Speaking of 90's music Beyonce was 17 years old here. An underage minor singing about her man who is above 18 yrs not paying bills.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Speaking of 90's music Beyonce was 17 years old here. An underage minor singing about her man who is above 18 yrs not paying bills.



17 YO and already paying bills?
Wow.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> I'm actually curious on when the "I beg you don't cry" joke started, could someone please explain?
> 
> (good memes btw xD)


Y'all uneducated.



Apparently no better version exists on YT. I beg you don't cry.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 1, 2021)

the thing that thinks it's better than me


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 1, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Y'all uneducated.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no better version exists on YT. I beg you don't cry.




PhoneShop = best show ever.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 1, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> PhoneShop = best show ever.


that new pfp disturbs me


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> that new pfp disturbs me



Good for you.
To bad you can't ignore staff


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 1, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Good for you.
> To bad you can't ignore staff



could you please change it to something good
i have dreams of cat noire
it haunts me


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> could you please change it to something good
> i have dreams of cat noire
> it haunts me



Let me think REAL hard about that!





I'll come back to it, I promise!





How about no.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 1, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Let me think REAL hard about that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you sure you can't ignore mods


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> PhoneShop = best show ever.


Fun and little-known fact - @p1ngpong is actually that guy, and a fairly well-known celebrity in the UK. I won't post his name, but I can say that he is in fact a gigachad.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 1, 2021)

P1ng Pong P1ng Pong *♩ ♪*


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 1, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Fun and little-known fact - @p1ngpong is actually that guy, and a fairly well-known celebrity in the UK. I won't post his name, but I can say that he is in fact a gigachad.


So an actor hates me


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> So an actor hates me


Maybe he's just acting.





I doubt it though.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> So an actor hates me




Pretty much anyone without six figures

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foxi4 said:


> Fun and little-known fact - @p1ngpong is actually that guy, and a fairly well-known celebrity in the UK. I won't post his name, but I can say that he is in fact a gigachad.



He reminds me of a b movie Adam Sandler-john leguizamo-steve carrell



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foxi4 said:


> Maybe he's just acting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A good Actor can tell the best lie


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> He reminds me of a b movie Adam Sandler-john leguizamo-steve carrell


Ur mum's a b, at best.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 4, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Ur mum's a b, at best.



I'm not British soooo


Yo momma got a wooden leg with a kickstand, with a mouth in the back of her neck


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> I'm not British soooo
> 
> 
> Yo momma got a wooden leg with a kickstand, with a mouth in the back of her neck


Ur dad lesbion.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm a lesbian.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 4, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Ur dad lesbion.




Well a lesbian male technically speaking is a heterosexual male, in which you are correct


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 4, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Well a lesbian male technically speaking is a heterosexual male, in which you are correct


Thanks for explaining the joke.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Well a lesbian male technically speaking is a heterosexual male, in which you are correct


Ur mum ghe.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 4, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Ur mum ghe.



Bloody tosser


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 4, 2021)

Holy shit. 7500+ views on this shit thread?
I guess that means, @p1ngpong  is very popular, doesn't it?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 5, 2021)

He said he’d whip me if I didn’t view anything referring to him.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 5, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> He said he’d whip me if I didn’t view anything referring to him.


He wasn't lying.  Worship him.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 5, 2021)

It would be amazing if @p1ngpong came to share a bit of his knowledge.
One can only hope ;O;

Master! Oh, Master! What is your knowledge?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 5, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> It would be amazing if @p1ngpong came to share a bit of his knowledge.
> One can only hope ;O;
> 
> Master! Oh, Master! What is your knowledge?



Just don't cry, I beg of you


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 5, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Just don't cry, I beg of you


It's not the same.
P1ngpong! Where are U!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 5, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> He wasn't lying.  Worship him.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 5, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> It would be amazing if @p1ngpong came to share a bit of his knowledge.
> One can only hope ;O;
> 
> Master! Oh, Master! What is your knowledge?


Would be cool if p1ng locked this though. ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 5, 2021)

@p1ngpong I'm for sale, will you buy me?


----------

